# Digital camera  - red eye factor



## mira000111 (Aug 31, 2004)

hi ,suggest me a DIGITAL CAMERA within Rs 16000 .
I am willing to buy a digital camera . I want 3x optical zoom .And 
picture quality is all above everything else . I am NOT looking for features like direct camera to print  or night vision,or camera-webcam..
all i want is high quality photo both indore & outdoor however I dont want  to take moving pics .(or very seldom i may take movies.....)

do u think Kodak cx6330 will be ok ?


however I saw some photos taken by different digital cameras .I want to know the reason of RED EYE .it is really very irritating . why this happen . I saw some camera can take very good photos but when it comes to take closeups ....there r all with red eyes !!

in some digicams they say about Red Eye Reduction technique ...well what is that??is it effective?

 :roll:


----------



## techno_funky (Sep 1, 2004)

well abt more info on buying a new camera 
check how the pics look from the camera you want to even before buying it 


```
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1005&highlight=
```

and here is a helpful link on how to buy a camera smartly 
courtesy 
M$ 

```
*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/thebigpicture/rightcamera.mspx
```

RED EYE 

```
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oi=defmore&q=define:Red+Eye
```


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 1, 2004)

www.jjmeta.com

will be helpful

And you can't avoid the Red-eye factor in certain situations....


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Nikhil Hi there....Did u buy anything from JJmehta...i got some camera Cells and flash from him...i think he keeps competative prices and with warranty too....
  Nice Suggestion there Pal !!!!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Sep 1, 2004)

I didn't buy anything but i checked his site to get reviews and prices of digital cams in india!!


----------



## nikhilesh (Sep 1, 2004)

canon A380 is,nikon coolpix 3700. both r good.


----------

